# More potty training advice



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

Sprocket is doing really well with potty training on a pee pad when he goes pee I'd say he pees almost 100% of the time on his pad 
However he will only poo on his pad if he's locked in his play pen he never goes to his pad to poo when out 
I do catch him almost all the time right before he goes while circling or right when he's assuming the position when he's outside his play pen and clap to make noises to interrupt him then I put him on his pad he won't go after that he usually just sits and waits for me to let him out of his play pen again or starts playing with toys and forgets he has to go till an hr or so later then he tries to go again wherever he happens to be standing at the time and the process starts all over 
Not sure what I'm doing wrong I've tried putting him on a pee pad 30 min after he eats he doesn't seem to get that I want him to poo sometimes he pees and then just waits till he can come out 
Sometimes he will have accidents in the house if I miss him trying to poo usually 3-4 hrs after the first time he's caught but usually we just do the above for a few hrs and he finally goes when he's in his play pen for the night it can't he healthy him holding for sometimes 5hrs after he originally had to go 
Any other ideas to try? I think I've pretty much made him scared to poo at all lol maybe the clapping is scaring him? 
Any new ideas would be awesome! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Had the same problem with Teddy.
Teddy wont use his allocated indoor area if he thinks anyone is watching him. He then runs out like his life depends on it when done! - we dont punish him even if he had an accident but acts this way due to some bad advise I was given (and followed for his 1st 2 weeks) before finding this forum!

I'm not a trainer but can make suggestions based on what worked with Teddy!

Does Sprocket go in a specific place? 
If yes, then put a pee pad there so he gets used to using it. 
Maybe cover the area with several pads until you notice him going in a specific spot then cut down to that spot alone.
Once he gets used to the feel of pee pads and goes on it consistently, move the pad SLOWLY towards the place you want it to be (maybe just 1 inch every day or 2). 
If he messes up, start again from the place of the accident!

Also, clean up all accidents with vinegar to remove the smell so he doesnt use that as a reference to go back there!

Am sure others with more experience will be able to guide you on a better approach but the above is the only way I was able to get Teddy to go in the right place.


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

That's a good idea I will def try it theres 2 places he goes more than any other area I'll start putting pads there to see if I can slowly get him to go where I want fingers crossed it works lol 
I unfortunately stepped in his poo this morning lol but that was my fault completely I got busy getting ready for work woke up later than usual and didnt realize it had been 30 min since he ate so missed his first poo 
I really need to stop hitting snooze 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

3 words of advice:

DON'T GIVE UP!

Good luck! :smile2:


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Lol!
Teddy initially chose the entrance of my bedroom door as his area!
Been there too!! Either late night walk to the bathroom or running late for work and accidentally walk into his mess! At least your lil one has predictable timings!

I'd suggest pick one spot only to put the pee pad so as not to confuse him. 
To get him to stop using the other area, hang out there with him and maybe feed him there!
I used that to get Teddy to realise that my hallway(by the door) is a cool place to hang out and not go potty!

Hang in there! You'll get there!


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I I had to share sprocket been sleeping in the living room since I got him last night I set up a cage for him to sleep in the bedroom with all of us he didn't poo or pee in it all night even though there was room to when I opened the cage he ran straight for his play pen and pee'd on his pad! And while I was feeding the other two dogs he went number 2 in his play pen on the puppy pad!!! Yay!!! First time ever going #2 on his pad when he has free roam so proud of my little guy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yay!!!


----------

